# كتب حول نظم المعلومات الجغرافية gis



## نورس جزار (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إليكم هذه الكتب عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] GIS 

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نظم المعلومات الجغرافية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] GIS [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الدليل العملي الكامل لنظام[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ARCVIEW 9 

http://www.raypub.com/catalog/book_info.php?cPath=&products_id=674[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التحليل الإحصائي للبيانات في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] GIS 

http://www.raypub.com/catalog/book_info.php?cPath=&products_id=837[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكتب أخرى باللغة الإنكليزية:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Desktop GIS Mapping the Planet with Open Source Tools:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
http://www.ebookshare.net/programmi...pen-Source-Tools-Oct-2008-eBook-BBL-6883.html[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Beginning.MapServer.Open.Source.GIS.Development:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]http://www.ebookee.com/Beginning-MapServer-Open-Source-GIS-Development_29781.html[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Spatial Data Modelling for 3D GIS:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]http://www.ebookee.com/Spatial-Data-Modelling-for-3D-GIS_135875.html[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]GIS for Web Developers: Adding 'Where' to Your Web Applications:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*http://www.ebookee.com/GIS-for-Web-Developers-Adding-Where-to-Your-Web-Applications_149666.html**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بالتوفيق للجميع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (17 أكتوبر 2009)

اسال عن كيفية تحميل الكتب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟...........
شكرا


----------



## مصعب العراقي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً ...


----------



## mohamed2009 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## نورس جزار (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

الكتب التي باللغة العربية لا يمكن تحميلها لأنها للشراء حصراً، أما التي باللغة الإنكليزية يمكنكم تحميلها بسهولة.

بالنسبة إلى الكتاب الأول بالإنكليزي يتم تحميله من موقع ebookshare وهو عبارة عن ملف torrent حجمه بسيط جداً، لكن يجب تنصيب برنامج Torrent لكي تتمكنوا من تحميل هذا الكتاب

يمكنكم تحميل البرنامج المذكور من الرابط التالي:

http://www.bittorrent.com/btusers/download/?

بالتوفيق*


----------



## elreedy50 (7 مايو 2010)

_*تسلم الأيادى يا غالى*_

*والف شكر على هذا الموضوع الجامد*​


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (7 مايو 2010)

جزيت خيرا
على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبدالله العشاري (8 يونيو 2010)

طلبي من السادة المهندسين إذا في كتب عن gis planing in cellular network ان يرسلوها لي على الايميل أو يضعوها في المنتدى 
حيث ايميلي هو [email protected]وشكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------

